# Who can explain the Zaino “system” to me?



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

This system confuses me somewhat. A few of the main products that have caught my interest are discussed below:

Z2 – is this an AIO, polish, glaze or what? Seems to me that it’s aimed towards ‘show cars’ looking an extra level of gloss enhancement. Is it suitable for a daily driver?

Z5 – As above, only what would make me want to use this over the Z2 – maybe a different paint colour, durability levels etc.?

Z8 – Ok, I understand this one is fairly self-explanatory, a spray sealant to be used to ‘top-up’ the other two. Question is – does this extend the durability at all, and if so does it only work with the likes of the above two?

If it helps, my car is a Vauxhall Corsa with flame red paint – I have heard that the above (being “sealant” type LSPs) are only really for silver / white cars – would my paint benefit at all or am I wasting my time?

Any help would be appreciated.
R.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Z2 is their sealant, an old formula.

Z5 is an updated sealant with some organic components so tends to look better on darker paints.

Z8 is like an old school version of a Carpro Reload.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Z2 is their sealant, an old formula.
> 
> Z5 is an updated sealant with some organic components so tends to look better on darker paints.
> 
> Z8 is like an old school version of a Carpro Reload.


You say Z2 is an old formula but it still knocks socks off most others today.

Stunning results can be had using the Zaino Products.

OP best thing to do is maybe give the guys at Zaino Europe a call they are a good bunch and know their products.

I cant personally recommend the Zaino Kit highly enough.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> You say Z2 is an old formula but it still knocks socks off most others today.
> 
> Stunning results can be had using the Zaino Products.
> 
> ...


Old, compared to Z5. The comparison is within the Zaino universe.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhh ok 

You know what they say...."might be old school but its here to stay!"


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok thanks for the replies folks, so from what you are telling me, Z5 is pretty much a sealant that must have some form of glaze type properties that seem to be good for darker paints – correct? Am guessing this would be the better option for the flame red paint?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

All you need to know is, the Zaino system is awesome. As Nick said, maybe not the new fangled coatings, but defo here to stay. One of the few brands that will always have a place on my shelf ..

Z2 or Z5, sealants, Z5 has very fine fillers in it.

Z6 in essence a quick detailer..

Z8 a spray sealant..

I would personally do either Z2 or Z5 x 2 coats with ZFX. Z6 between coats and before Z8, all together they look fantastic ..


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just out of interest, what is ZFX and how is it used?


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

rmac86 said:


> Just out of interest, what is ZFX and how is it used?


zfx is an accelerator it reduces the curing time of the z2/z5 allowing you to apply more layers

This is a good explanation of all the products and how they work together

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30674


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought the Zaino kit last year and was blown away with the gloss it achieves.

Old it maybe but that doesn't mean it's not as good, if not better than a lot of the stuff that is being produced at the moment (predominantly the same products in different manufacturers bottles)!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Zaino system = old school pain in the **** sealants derived from floor polish. Still good results, but what takes two or three bottles is achieved with one bottle now days.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ I disagree with this - Z5 is pretty easy to use like everything you just need to know how to use it and can be used on its own ? 

A new age sealant you still need to polish before etc ? So you still only need one bottle not 3 ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Zaino system = old school pain in the **** sealants derived from floor polish. Still good results, but what takes two or three bottles is achieved with one bottle now days.


Raven,

I would also disagree about it being a pain in the ****, in what way do you find it a pain in the ****? You wipe it on and buff it off? If you have issues buffing it off your probably using too much.... We tell our customers to use LESS which makes your bottle last longer! Not many companies would do that!

I don't have any issues using it if fact in 6 years the only issue I had was when an oily polish hadn't been completely removed with an IPA wipe down and I had some cloudiness. This was an easy resolve.

I appreciate your good results comment as the results are excellent however when you say what take two or three bottles is achieved in one what are you comparing it too?

The thing with the Zaino system is that like many other brands out there it is a system and you can use any of the products without fear of having an adverse reaction as they have been made that way. Now you mention 2 or 3 bottles and this got me thinking... I thought about other brands as well as waxes and application. With Zaino and I will take my own car for example I applied Zaino AIO to form a nice base layer and make sure the paint is clean then I used Z-5 on my paint and IF i wanted too I can use Z-8 on top. A 2 step process 3 if I want it to be. However once Zaino is on the car its a single step process as I could just add Z-5 or Z-8 its easy.

With some other examples: Now lets take a look at Dodo Juice.... If I want to do the same process I would use Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite and then my choice of wax? and IF I want to top it off with Red Mist? a 2 to 3 step process Or lets look at G Techniq. With this I would panel wipe then use C1 and then use Exo V2 a 3 step process. I guess what I am saying is that most products are more than a one step system. Actually you have me thinking even more... Super Resin Polish and Extra Gloss Protection... Ill stop now 

What you also have to remember is that despite what you think is "old skool" does actually have revisions to it as time goes on. This is why we have people who buy a product and finish the bottle, buy another bottle and call/email and say wow! this is better than the last bottle...

Sal Zaino simply doesn't keep issuing new formulas with Zaino Z-2 and then Z-2.1, Z-2.2 etc.

I guess were a little like Coca Cola.... Its still a red can but you can bet its not the same product inside that was in it 10 years ago good or bad!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

rmac86 said:


> This system confuses me somewhat. A few of the main products that have caught my interest are discussed below:
> 
> Z2 - is this an AIO, polish, glaze or what? Seems to me that it's aimed towards 'show cars' looking an extra level of gloss enhancement. Is it suitable for a daily driver?
> 
> ...


Hi R.

Zaino Z-2 is a polymer sealant. We have 3 in the range that are wipe on buff off products. Z-2 is a pure sealant for clear coated Z-3 is a sealant for single stage paint and Z-5 has some mild fillers in.

Z-2 is just as well for cars that are daily drivers as show cars we apply it to a lot of cars here.

Z-8 - Grand Finale is a spray sealant and in terms of durability I would say you would get about 2 months at a time. If you are using it on top of Z-2, 3 or 5 you will simply extent the durability of those as you have said. You could use Z-8 as a stand alone product if you wished.

HTH

John


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Doesn't matter what you do, on some paints it will just streak like a *****. As for less is more, name a company that says otherwise....

I'm not referring to glazing before waxing, I'm talking about ZFX/Z-AIO which Zaino say is a 'mandatory' part of their system. With out one, the results aren't as good so I tend to agree....

Zaino was all about durability years ago. Plenty of new sealants out now that both look better and last longer, as well as being cheaper and easier to apply.


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

rmac86 said:


> This system confuses me somewhat. A few of the main products that have caught my interest are discussed below:
> 
> Z2 - is this an AIO, polish, glaze or what? Seems to me that it's aimed towards 'show cars' looking an extra level of gloss enhancement. Is it suitable for a daily driver?
> 
> ...


The sun has returned this weekrnd so i'm getting the Zaino out.

New car with ok paint condition = Z2
New car with some swirls to hide = Z5
Classic car = Z3

I like to prep the car ready for a sealant, then put a coat of Z2 on with ZFX (I use zfx to allow me to put 3 coats in a day on) wait 20mins and buff off with Z6. I do this 3 times.
Car then looks & feels mint!

When you need a wash use Z7 and top up with a coat of Z8

This weekend im going to try putting a final coat of Z-CS to see how it looks.
Paul


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Apologies for more questions guys, so just to get an idea of how this system of products compares to say stuff commonly available on the market today, I am currently using Autoglym HD wax that has seemingly lasted for the last 6 months with no top up at all. Only recently have I started using AG Aqua Wax to top up some areas where beading seemed lacking. Is there any comparison between the HD and the Z5, or the aqua wax and the Z8? Thinking is the AW and Z8 are both designed as ‘top-up’ products but can also be used stand-alone. I appreciate that one is a sealant and one is a wax, but in simple terms they are both doing the same thing – yes?

I’m trying to find a reason to justify buying into this – especially when I have a system that works, am I really likely to notice any difference?

Thanks

R.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi R.
> 
> Zaino Z-2 is a polymer sealant. We have 3 in the range that are wipe on buff off products. Z-2 is a pure sealant for clear coated Z-3 is a sealant for single stage paint and Z-5 has some mild fillers in.
> 
> ...


I have used Z8 on its own and in that right it can definitely be called a stand alone product. it adds both depth and durability and the trick is really in how little it actually takes to achieve this result. Once shown how small a spritz it takes for a panel size application you will realise that over-application is the enemy of this product, less is most definitely more.

GC


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Doesn't matter what you do, on some paints it will just streak like a *****. As for less is more, name a company that says otherwise....
> 
> I'm not referring to glazing before waxing, I'm talking about ZFX/Z-AIO which Zaino say is a 'mandatory' part of their system. With out one, the results aren't as good so I tend to agree....
> 
> Zaino was all about durability years ago. Plenty of new sealants out now that both look better and last longer, as well as being cheaper and easier to apply.


I think you must be using it wrong as I have never had it streak at all weird !

Zfx is an accelerator to make the product cure quicker and not mandatory ?

Z-aio is recommended to give a good surface for the Z5/2 to adhere to - just the same as any sealant you would need to prep the surface before you would use it.

I think Zaino is still about durability but it also brings along a very glassy look and as above its very easy to apply if you follow the instructions


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

rmac86 said:


> Apologies for more questions guys, so just to get an idea of how this system of products compares to say stuff commonly available on the market today, I am currently using Autoglym HD wax that has seemingly lasted for the last 6 months with no top up at all. Only recently have I started using AG Aqua Wax to top up some areas where beading seemed lacking. Is there any comparison between the HD and the Z5, or the aqua wax and the Z8? Thinking is the AW and Z8 are both designed as 'top-up' products but can also be used stand-alone. I appreciate that one is a sealant and one is a wax, but in simple terms they are both doing the same thing - yes?
> 
> I'm trying to find a reason to justify buying into this - especially when I have a system that works, am I really likely to notice any difference?
> 
> ...


z5 if applied right and in multiple coats will give you very good durability and a very glassy look -

Z8 is a cracking product and can be used in its own right,

Zaino system is a good system and if you paintwork is in good order then you might see some more benefits of the car staying cleaner IMO where by water seems to run off the body especially when driving in rain

Detailing is all about experimenting and trying new stuff and some suits some and some doesnt

Perhaps give z8 a go dont think you will be disappointed


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> I think you must be using it wrong as I have never had it streak at all weird !
> 
> Zfx is an accelerator to make the product cure quicker and not mandatory ?
> 
> ...


Search for Zaino streaking and it's not just me who has the streaking problem on certain paint types. Talk to Sal, he'll tell you the same thing. You know I don't live in the UK either?

'Mandatory' is Zaino's word, not mine. Tried without plenty of times and the results aren't as good as I've already said. Makes it no different to any other regular polymer sealant on the market. I actually prefer the Duragloss #601 to using ZFX too, without going into the whole Duragloss = Zaino thing.

I know what all the products do and how to use them etc...


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I haven't used ZFX but Duragloss 601 is a cracker of a product. But then everything from a Duragloss is fantastic. Well, almost everything.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Search for Zaino streaking and it's not just me who has the streaking problem on certain paint types. Talk to Sal, he'll tell you the same thing. You know I don't live in the UK either?
> 
> 'Mandatory' is Zaino's word, not mine. Tried without plenty of times and the results aren't as good as I've already said. Makes it no different to any other regular polymer sealant on the market. I actually prefer the Duragloss #601 to using ZFX too, without going into the whole Duragloss = Zaino thing.
> 
> I know what all the products do and how to use them etc...


I understand the streaking but 99% of this is down to applications as stated on Zaino Website - Over applying etc - And Nope I have no idea where you live but the Uk's mild temps can make it harder to apply and I have never had an issue on any paint - Although its not my goto product Zaino will always have aplace on my shelf as its great range

"Chances are, you used too much Z-6. Z-6 is SUPER CONCENTRATED and you should be able to wipe down an average size car with less than one ounce!! Apply Z-6 sparingly, and work in small sections, rubbing the Z-6 until it dries and gets slick.Also, turn your towel often to be sure that you are
not using a section of it that may be wet with Z-6."

"Sounds like you applied it too heavily. A neat trick that helps you get even coats without having to load the polish up on the paint is to lightly dampen your applicator pad, spray a couple mists of Z-6 on it, then put a few thin stripes of polish on it and spread the polish evenly across the face of the pad with your fingers. The object of applying the polish to your car is to get on thin, even coats. Putting it on heavy only wastes polish, and slows the dry time.

Also, keep in mind that cool temperatures or high humidity can lengthen the drying time of Zaino polishes."


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Search for Zaino streaking and it's not just me who has the streaking problem on certain paint types. Talk to Sal, he'll tell you the same thing. You know I don't live in the UK either?
> 
> 'Mandatory' is Zaino's word, not mine. Tried without plenty of times and the results aren't as good as I've already said. Makes it no different to any other regular polymer sealant on the market. I actually prefer the Duragloss #601 to using ZFX too, without going into the whole Duragloss = Zaino thing.
> 
> I know what all the products do and how to use them etc...


 http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2619022&postcount=3
I used Z-2 with ZFX in the past , I find it hard to wipe it off and leaves some haze . Last week I have tried Z-2 without ZFX actually I got better result and slightly easier to wipe it off but always I need QD or water to remove it completely . I like Z-2 gloss :argie: but I don't like to use it . BF sealant or Menz Powerlock super easy to apply and remove , one microfiber towel is enough wipe whole car but with Zaino you need more towles


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> ...I actually prefer the Duragloss #601 to using ZFX too, without going into the whole Duragloss = Zaino thing...


I also think Duragloss = Zaino. It is very easy to identify the Zaino counterparts on the Duragloss line.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2619022&postcount=3
> I used Z-2 with ZFX in the past , I find it hard to wipe it off and leaves some haze . Last week I have tried Z-2 without ZFX actually I got better result and slightly easier to wipe it off but always I need QD or water to remove it completely . I like Z-2 gloss :argie: but I don't like to use it . BF sealant or Menz Powerlock super easy to apply and remove , one microfiber towel is enough wipe whole car but with Zaino you need more towles


yep, it's got nothing to do with over application. :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

RMM said:


> I also think Duragloss = Zaino. It is very easy to identify the Zaino counterparts on the Duragloss line.


DG stuff is fantastic. I don't want to get into the Zaino debate but DG certainly has a wide selection. Take their Rinseless wash or the new Squeky clean product that is currently doing the beta tests across US.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried Z2-pro over the top of duragloss #601...could be interesting.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Flakey said:


> DG stuff is fantastic. I don't want to get into the Zaino debate but DG certainly has a wide selection. Take their Rinseless wash or the new Squeky clean product that is currently doing the beta tests across US.


Squeaky clean is already almost a year old (it is sold directly by DG): it is basically DG501 without the sealant component. Its field development was headed by a Canadian detailer named *richy* between 2012 and 2013 (you can find him at AGO or L2D).

It's funny how it is such a "confidential" product...


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

RMM said:


> Squeaky clean is already almost a year old (it is sold directly by DG): it is basically DG501 without the sealant component. Its field development was headed by a Canadian detailer named *richy* between 2012 and 2013 (you can find him at AGO or L2D).
> 
> It's funny how it is such a "confidential" product...


Oh I know Richy, he helped with a lot of DG questions. I wasn't able to find any sellers for SC, not even on DG site. And the reviews are mostly limited to Richy and people associated with him so far.

Why is it confidential?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> I think you must be using it wrong as I have never had it streak at all weird !
> 
> Zfx is an accelerator to make the product cure quicker and not mandatory ?
> 
> ...


TBH neither have I and I have used it extensively on dark or black cars.

205 now wears nothing but Zaino for all parts...nothing comes close to being as easy or economical to use.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

rmac86 said:


> This system confuses me somewhat.


Are you less confused now???


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Oh I know Richy, he helped with a lot of DG questions. I wasn't able to find any sellers for SC, not even on DG site. And the reviews are mostly limited to Richy and people associated with him so far.
> 
> Why is it confidential?


I think you have to call DG directly and order it (so, it's only for US/Canadian detailers).

In terms of its "confidentiality", I think SC is the basis for one or two similar products sold by PBMG... :thumb:


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

G.P said:


> Are you less confused now???


Yes thanks, somewhat less confused lol, may give the Z5 and Z8 a try for my upcoming spring detail!


----------

